# Lowering Springs and Axle Load



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Our A3 2.0T quattro has the following axle weights from the driver side sticker:

Front 1085kg
Rear 1040kg


I am toying with the idea of importing euro Eibach springs...since Europe has no A3 2.0T quattro, the 2 closet match are the following springs:

Option 1: Eibach Prokit for the 1.8T quattro and 2.0T TDI (110kW) quattro

Front 1070kg; linear springs
Rear 1075kg; linear springs


Option 2: Eibach Prokit for the S3 2.0T quattro and 2.0T TDI (135kW) quattro

Front 1090kg; progressive springs
Rear 1060kg; linear springs


Clearly, by axle load, the S3 set seems to match better (not too surprised as the A3 2.0T quattro has pretty much the same engine but with weaker internals and small turbo). However, would Option 1 still work if I want to go full linear springs?

If I do go with Option 1, does it simply reduce my max front axle load from 1085 to 1070kg? Will there be problems with using such set?

Thanks.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Does the TDI and 1.8t FWD have a torsion beam rear axle? If so, I would not use the springs nor would I think they would fit. 

If you see the photos of my [email protected] sports, the rears appear linear and the front appears progressive just like the eibachs indicate. There is nothing wrong with a progressive spring which is like having two spring rates within one spring. If you truly want eibachs, I would choose the S3 option.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> Does the TDI and 1.8t FWD have a torsion beam rear axle? If so, I would not use the springs nor would I think they would fit.
> 
> If you see the photos of my [email protected] sports, the rears appear linear and the front appears progressive just like the eibachs indicate. There is nothing wrong with a progressive spring which is like having two spring rates within one spring. If you truly want eibachs, I would choose the S3 option.



The springs for option 1 are for 2.0 TDI quattro and 1.8T Quattro, which have independent rear suspension, like our car, so they would fit.

The only hesitant I have with the S3 option is that it is progressive in the front, which based on your review of the H&R vs. ED springs, I doubt I would want progressive springs...


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> The springs for option 1 are for 2.0 TDI quattro and 1.8T Quattro, which have independent rear suspension, like our car, so they would fit.
> 
> The only hesitant I have with the S3 option is that it is progressive in the front, which based on your review of the H&R vs. ED springs, I doubt I would want progressive springs...


If that's the case the 1.8 options might be the best. That engine weight and transmission is most similar, do they not have the 2.0 Quattro in Europe? I'm just curious why they wouldn't just cross reference it?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> If that's the case the 1.8 options might be the best. That engine weight and transmission is most similar, do they not have the 2.0 Quattro in Europe? I'm just curious why they wouldn't just cross reference it?



They do not have A3 2.0T quattro in Europe, only the S3 gets that engine.

I guess one can go either way as the A3 2.0T quattro weight is between the S3 and the 1.8T quattro.

However, regarding the axle load, do I need to be concerned? Will it be a simple thing that max front axle load will simply drop from 1085 to 1070 kg?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

This is how a 1.8T quattro sits with the Eibach prokit springs. I wonder whether the extra weight of the 2.0T quattro would give it too much of a rake?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I think the ED springs are eibach.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

RyanA3 said:


> I think the ED springs are eibach.


They were made by Eibach?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

VWNCC said:


> They were made by Eibach?


No evidence of this on them. 

They have a production facility in CA.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

RyanA3 said:


> No evidence of this on them.
> 
> They have a production facility in CA.


I see, I wonder why ED doesn't advertise that they were made by Eibach...maybe cheaper manufacturing cost if they don't announce it?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

VWNCC said:


> I see, I wonder why ED doesn't advertise that they were made by Eibach...maybe cheaper manufacturing cost if they don't announce it?


Pretty typical for private label to keep it hush.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

RyanA3 said:


> Pretty typical for private label to keep it hush.


Now that you have tried so many set of springs, would you recommend to an A3 owner the ED springs or the linear Eibach 1.8T quattro springs?


----------

